
Apple’s Punishment for Daring to Get Your Screen Repaired by Unauthorised Shop - webmobdev
https://old.reddit.com/r/assholedesign/comments/fvqwoe/apples_punishment_for_daring_to_get_your_screen/
======
Betelgeuse90
What about my sister's punishment for daring to buy a supposedly new iPhone 8
a tad cheaper than market price from some electronics shop, only to find it
has a fake display with no True Tone that after a while just stops registering
touches?

Had she seen a message like this she would have understood the problem
immediately and returned that iPhone with a proof that they screwed her over.

The problem Apple is purporting to solve is real, so keep it in mind.

------
zapttt
wait, if i read that rigth it will just show a notification. what's wrong with
that?

I hate and never buy apple devices for many reasons, but telling me the device
was tampered with, with no side effect (heck, they used to brick devices
before for even less than replacing the display)... but I mean, if they really
cared about the users they would also show the new serial, hash, whatever they
track so that the user can keep the same tampering protection _after_ they got
one replacement

~~~
webmobdev
> wait, if i read that rigth it will just show a notification. what's wrong
> with that?

The criticism is directed at the way it is designed, which many see as a
deliberate way to harass the user through poor user experience:

\- It will show the notifications for 4 days on the lockscreen.

\- It will then show the notifications for 15 days on the Settings app.

\- It will then show the notification forever in the Settings > General >
About section.

Does anyone really like a notification that is persistent and does not go away
even if you want it to?

All they need to do is show it once. And if they wanted to, create a new
section in Setting called "Hardware" that would then display the hardware
details of replaceable parts (ofcourse, it is a different debate that Apple
claims there are no user replaceable parts).

~~~
zapttt
again, i hate apple. but you are being disingenious.

if I replaced your screen with a malicious one that stores images and touches
to later steal your pins, i could just wait the low time limit, give it to you
and hope you never checks the buried down setting screen.

this way it brings the evil-maid-attack down to zero, as the user have 15 days
to see the atack. and the forever-setting is only meant for ppl buying a new
device.

~~~
webmobdev
> again, i hate apple. but you are being disingenious.

> if I replaced your screen with a malicious one that stores images and
> touches to later steal your pins,

Wow, what an example - and you say I am being disingenuous? /s

How many times has your phone or laptop been hacked by a hardware, when
software malware or cracks are so much easier? Are you even aware that all
iDevices so far already have a hardware bug which can be more easily exploited
to hack those devices?

The simple fact is that I am criticising Apple's "dark design" pattern that
leads to a poor user experience (and which is also meant to scare ignorant
users to get repairs / replacements done only by Apple at an exorbitant
price).

A simple alternative to it is to create a new section in Settings app and
display all parts info there. And publicise it. If Apple and Microsoft can
spend money publicising "dark mode" as some great feature, they can also spend
a little to publicise this new section and educate their users on verifying
whether the parts are compatible.

------
webmobdev
And this is why Americans need to DEMAND their "Right to Privacy" and "Right
to Repair" from their democratically elected government, instead of expecting
profit seeking corporations to do the "right" thing!

